# Rifflers



## Waka (17 Dec 2012)

Who uses rifflers to get into those little places that sandpaper can't reach?

If so are you using the expensive ones from Logier, Aurio of the cheapys from Axminster?


----------



## Harbo (17 Dec 2012)

I do - I bought some from CHT a few years ago when Auriou had gone bust and they were selling them off with big discounts.
They are very good but if Liogiers are cheaper I would go for them?

Rod


----------



## Waka (17 Dec 2012)

Thanks Harbo, I'll take a look after the festive.


----------



## Wilder (17 Dec 2012)

I had never heard of these before, so looked them up on google........... they look like something a dentist would use! So far I have only used sharpened lolly sticks with sandpaper stuck on them, metal files and bits of sandpaper wrapped around artists' brush handles, so these look like they might be a useful addition to my armoury


----------



## stevebuk (17 Dec 2012)

i tend to use ladies finger nail boards for small places, cut down these can prove very useful, but mainly use either straight forward folded sandpaper, or a miniature file set..


----------



## Phil Pascoe (17 Dec 2012)

I had a set of diamond ones as a part of a £7.50 set of forty files (or something like that) and they were surprisingly good. I know from using jewellers files that the best are going to be (prohibitively) expensive, but there's a trade off between what you pay and what you use them for - if you're using something for hours on end, bite the bullet and pay the money, if not .......only you know.

I bought mine from a motor factors - files, needle files, rifflers and rasps - so cheap as to be throw away, really.

Phil.


----------



## Waka (18 Dec 2012)

TH
Thanks for the input. There are certainly some good suggestion there, I never thought of those ladies files, my other half has loads hanging around the house.

The really top class rifflers are really expensive, and as is said if you are using them for hours on end, then you moght be able to justify the cost.

Post Christmas browsing is called for.


----------



## Harbo (18 Dec 2012)

Only you can choose, but needle files and the various forms of sandpaper cut very slowly and soon get clogged up on wood.
Hand Stitched rifflers (and rasps) are in a league of their own - they cut very fast and leave a very nice finish.

Rod


----------



## boysie39 (19 Dec 2012)

Have heard rifflers been talked about over the years at various times but never had any reasons to use them ,( up to now ) it seems so could kind person please enlighten me , Thank you .


----------



## Waka (19 Dec 2012)

Harbo":2gibfzyz said:


> Only you can choose, but needle files and the various forms of sandpaper cut very slowly and soon get clogged up on wood.
> Hand Stitched rifflers (and rasps) are in a league of their own - they cut very fast and leave a very nice finish.
> 
> Rod




Rod

You are correct in everything you say, I've been looking at the Liogiers still pricey but well worth the money. So ,post Christmas the order will be going in.
I think there is also some merit in the other suggestions and have already tried a couple. Remember its not for removing shed loads of wood, just a little clean up form the scroll saw.


----------



## Waka (19 Dec 2012)

boysie39":pkbg037s said:


> Have heard rifflers been talked about over the years at various times but never had any reasons to use them ,( up to now ) it seems so could kind person please enlighten me , Thank you .



Eugene

If you go the attached link it will; tell you everything you need to know.

http://www.liogier-france.fr/woodworking?lang=en


----------



## boysie39 (22 Dec 2012)

Thanks Waka, checked out the link ,and emailed them for a quote . I explained what I wanted them for and they recommended 4 files which they felt would be best for me .
The total cost inc. postage = 235 euro, about £190.00 . :shock: :shock: I have read of forum members in France complaining about high prices but that is unreal .
Needless to say Santa wont have room in his bag .


----------



## stevebuk (22 Dec 2012)

thats definitely too rich for me, i'll stick to my finger boards and sandpaper..


----------



## Roy Clarke (27 Dec 2012)

Arrgggghhhhhh!! I need at least £2000 worth of files then (hammer)


----------



## Shrubby (30 Dec 2012)

Have a look at Alec Tiranti - they have a reasonable range , some cheap, some hand cut
Matt


----------



## Waka (1 Jan 2013)

Srubby
Thanks, I'll take a look.


----------



## Roy Clarke (6 Jan 2013)

Frustrating, it's not easy to see what the numbers define you will be getting.


----------



## YewTube (6 Jan 2013)

Roy Clarke":3qoxxnw9 said:


> Frustrating, it's not easy to see what the numbers define you will be getting.



Click on pic at the top and it will fill the screen.

Bill


----------

